# shooting pain in one breast...?



## Msocwife

(had this in another forum but thought this might be a more appropriate place!)
I was just sitting on the couch not doing anything other than watching some TV and out of no where I had a shooting/stabbing pain in my left boob on the side! It only lasted a few seconds and went away, then came back about 15 seconds later...and again. Three times total and now really nothing. That's never happened to me before ever, it really caught me by surprise! Has anyone experienced this/is this a symptom common before BFP? thanks for any input!


----------



## LoverB

Msocwife said:


> (had this in another forum but thought this might be a more appropriate place!)
> I was just sitting on the couch not doing anything other than watching some TV and out of no where I had a shooting/stabbing pain in my left boob on the side! It only lasted a few seconds and went away, then came back about 15 seconds later...and again. Three times total and now really nothing. That's never happened to me before ever, it really caught me by surprise! Has anyone experienced this/is this a symptom common before BFP? thanks for any input!

i had that before doing the ivf. it hurts alittle like out of no where it happens. maybe change your bra. that's what i did. haven't felt the pain in awhile


----------



## Msocwife

:bump anyone else experience this at all?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i get that sometimes but i havent had a positive test since july 2010. it could just be our hormones? good luck to you!


----------



## DanceMommy

Mine were doing that a few days ago, Then they were just a little sore? Im 2 days late right now? So i dont know. Time Will Tell i Guess??'
Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## DanceMommy

IM HAVING THAT SHOOTING PAIN IN ONE OF MINE NOW!!! eekk


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh Yeah I've had it the other day OUCH!! Waiting to see if Mr. Easter Bunny is going to bring me a surprise... :bfp: :)


----------



## Msocwife

Yea it was painful! I screamd "OUCH!" out of no where on the couch, i think i scared DH! I'll be interested to see if this ends up being a sign for any of us! Good luck ladies! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

I am 6 dpo and had that yesterday. It only happened once and lasted for about 10 seconds, but it was very painful. Never had it before. :)


----------



## pinkchucks

Had this today...
Hoping for a good outcome.
Did you guys get your BFP with the shooting breast pain?


----------



## dwm

I had this a few days ago, either the same day as or the day after I had one sided period pains that were almost stark as well! I'm feeling very hopeful!


----------



## Berice2be

Iv got this right now! :nope:
It come suddenly - only in my left breast though. Hurts too much! :cry:


----------



## Klaire79

I had it yesterday, did make me cry out lasted in all about half hour...no stabbing pains today tho just very tingly boobies lol


----------

